# [Portage] scp pour le mode de synchronisation/Téléchargement

## glegall

Salut !

J'aimerai savoir si c'est possible avec une version récente de portage 2.3.4 de pouvoir synchronisé des composants via SCP.

Car je sais que le rsync fonctionne mais le scp j'en suis pas sûr :/

Merci d'avance !!!

Guillaume.

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

La réponse est "non":

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:Portage/Sync

 *Quote:*   

> Current supported sync types include:
> 
> -   rsync
> 
> -    git
> ...

 

----------

## glegall

Merci pour votre réponse.

Savez-vous où ( le code ) portage "adapte" en fonction des différents type de sync ?

par exemple quand il on met rsync:// il comprend qu'il faut exécuter la fonction rsync.

Merci d'avance.

Guillaume.

----------

## geekounet

https://github.com/gentoo/portage/tree/master/pym/portage/sync (30 secondes de Google et de parcours du repo)

Mais scp n'a aucune fonction de synchro, c'est un protocole très limité qui te ferait transférer l'intégralité de l'arborescence à chaque fois donc ton idée de l'utiliser n'ira a priori pas bien loin et n'a pas beaucoup de sens, et je suis curieux de savoir pourquoi tu tiens tant à l'utiliser à la place de rsync (qui peut se faire via ssh) ou git (idem).

----------

## glegall

Merci pour ta réponse geekounet.

Le seule moyen d'accéder à notre serveur est de passé par scp, le rsync est pas accèssible pour l'instant.

niveau synchronisation on est en local, donc ce n'est pas grave si on re dl l'arborescence à chaque fois.

Autre choses, pym n'est pas de base dans portage ? car je ne le trouve pas. /usr/lib/portage ?

Merci bien  :Smile: 

----------

## Syl20

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> rsync (qui peut se faire via ssh)

 

 *glegall wrote:*   

> Le seule moyen d'accéder à notre serveur est de passé par scp, le rsync est pas accèssible pour l'instant.

 

rsync -e 'ssh' et PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS devraient répondre à ton besoin, je pense.

----------

## glegall

Merci bien, 

j'ai ajouté un FETCHCOMMAND_SCP dans make.globals qui permet de faire scp//<host> 

 :Smile: 

Glegall

----------

